# Problème de saisie - clavier Apple



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j’ai un petit souci avec mon clavier Apple (modèle MB110F/A) sous Windows 10. Avant toutes choses il est important de préciser que ce clavier opère sur un PC pur sucre, et non sur un Mac. Le système est à jour et le clavier en excellent état.

Le symptôme est le suivant : lors de la frappe il arrive au bout d’un certain temps (variable) qu’une touche (aléatoire) se comporte comme si on la maintenait enfoncée, c’est-à-dire que, par exemple, la lettre «C» se répète jusqu’au moment où je presse une autre touche.

En revanche avec l’antique modèle M9034F/A aucun problème.

Une idée ?


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2019)

Bon, j'ai tenté les solutions proposées dans ce fils : 
	
	



```
https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/a2c20718-643e-4d2a-8507-0930295c1d2d/keys-repeat-uncontrollably?forum=w7itprohardware
```

...malheureusement sans aucun résultat.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2019)

Après plusieurs essaies je pense avoir trouvé la solution, enfin du moins ça fonctionne jusqu'à présent. En gros j'ai débranché le clavier, viré tous les pilotes (clavier et également USB), redémarré (en branchant le clavier au préalable)... et voilà.


----------

